# Beginner Golf Swing Instruction can Help



## bonidea (Aug 15, 2012)

Before Playing: 

When thinking about learning the game of golf your first thought should be about getting some beginner golf swing instruction before you pick up a golf club. Otherwise you may have to unlearn a lot of bad habits before you can be successful on the golf course.

You can contact local golf courses and check on their offering and prices for beginner golf swing instruction or, if your local school has a golf team they may know where someone can take beginner golf swing instruction. If all else fails, while you have the phone book out looking up those numbers, try looking under golf lessons to find someone who offers beginner golf swing instruction.

Since your success on the golf course is going to be predicated by your swing, learning the proper mechanics first will help get you on your way. Not just swinging off the tee, either. The basic fundamentals of your club swing will be used in every stroke you take until you get to the green where putting takes a slightly different approach.

Hacking Your way Down the Fairway

Without the benefit of beginner golf swing instruction you may find yourself digging a ditch down the fairway on your way to the green. Worse, swinging the club for everything you are worth and accomplishing nothing but creating a light breeze. When this happens your friends are going to laugh and this is where the mental part of the game becomes important.

Preparing yourself for the mistakes you are going to make, being prepared to accept them and know you will get better the more beginner golf swing instruction you receive. Although many playing partners compare stroke counts, the reality is you are playing against yourself and the course. Every course has an established par, or average score, in which to play the round. Playing under par is what every golfer dreams of. Getting close to par is considered very good and breaking 100 on a par 72 course makes most golfers happy.

There are a lot of things that can happen to affect your swing and unless you have received some beginner golf swing instruction you may not know what those are or how to fix them. However, mentally preparing yourself for the idea that things are going to go wrong is half the battle in golf and something of which the person giving you beginner golf swing instruction should make painfully aware.

keep playing 
khantana


----------



## owood235 (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## bonidea (Aug 15, 2012)

Your Welcome owood235, so hows your game? keep learning and playing golf

khantana


----------



## bonidea (Aug 15, 2012)

*Hi thank you for the comment*

Hey kathybhylton good to hear from you 
Something that is very important when you are working on improving your golf swing is to improve the way in which you stand whenever you are addressing the golf ball. If you stand the wrong way then it will not matter how much effort you put into your swing you still will not make a good shot. 

Keep Playing Golf


----------



## Phillip Miller (Oct 16, 2012)

Great post


----------

